# Thanksgiving plans?



## Bethxxxx (Nov 20, 2006)

What is everyone doing for thanksgiving?


----------



## Mandy (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm just planning to spend time with my family. We're going to visit my parents for dinner on Thursday. The rest of the weekend I just plan to spend relaxing.


----------



## Amy_Aloha (Nov 21, 2006)

My sisters are all flying in tonight to stay with us. We're doing the typical turkey dinner then we're going skiing on friday.


----------

